# 3M Microfinishing Film for tool sharpening



## Oldtool

I am currently using sandpaper for sharpening, and I found this review is very helpful. Thanks. For the review.


----------



## Ripthorn

This stuff is pretty good. I started using it myself a couple months ago. I had about 11 chisels that needed sharpening, and one 2.5×8" strip of the 15 micron worked well at re-establishing the edge. Then I used the 3 micron, then I used some green compound on a strop. The results were beautiful. This is what is sold as the Pinnacle honing film at Woodcraft, though Lee Valley and TFWW sell it cheaper by the full sheet. Also, at Lee Valley you can get it without the PSA backing. Great stuff, for sure.


----------



## Dcase

I have used the same film for a couple years now. I agree that the finer sheets can tear so its best do only apply pressure on the pull stroke.


----------



## Purrmaster

When using the PSA sandpaper from Klingspor I can't typically get the stuff off the glass without destroying it. With this stuff I can. It makes it more reusable. Just keep it nice and wet.

I do wonder if there is a way to make this stuff work for a Work Sharp. Some kind of backer or a thicker sheet…

Of course scary sharp is not what it was designed for. I think it's designed for very fine polishing of metals and the like.

Please bear in mind that I really like 3M products so I might have a slight bias in favor.


----------



## AJswoodshop

Good review. Hope you have fun using your new tools!


----------



## Viktor

I use the same or very similar film and also happy with it. I do not, however, peel if off after use and leave it attached to a granit tile until it wears out.


----------



## G5Flyr

Good review. Thanks for posting. I've purchased these films from TFWW also. However, I've only used the PSA backed version. Purrmaster is spot on re cutting faster but applying pressure on the pull stroke only. Per TFWW's Joel Moskowitz - using a lubricant (water or oil) will make the films last longer.

As for getting several applications (stickings) from one light coat of spray adhesive I have had similar experiences with the wet/dry papers so it makes sense that the 3M films would perform likewise.

As I stated above I've only used the PSA backed version of the 3M films. Like all of the Klingspor PSA products the 3M PSA 15 and 5 micron films can be tough to remove without mineral spirits and a razor. The 1 and .3 micron films don't do this. Go figure… I think 3M Super 77 or 3M General Purpose 45 spray adhesive is the way to go.

TFWW says the SiC films cut better than the Al Oxide in the coarser grits. Joel and company know their stuff so I have no reason to doubt them.

IMO these 3M films cut better than their wet/dry cousins because they are micron graded. That means that all of the particles on the film are the same size. The particles in wet/dry sheets are graded to different tolerances. European (FEPA) papers (P80, P200, etc) contain particles in a range. For example, P200 is graded at 60 microns +/- 2 microns. American (CAMI) papers are graded by the average size of the particle on the paper. CAMI 220 grit has an AVERAGE particle size of 66 microns but no range tolerance. Source: Metal Clay UK (MCUK) Sorry all I don't have a link.

For more on sharpening I ref 7Footer's LJ thread "Honing Your Skills".


----------

